# My Beloved Tucker; 5-6-05 to 2-1-14



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker*



DogMomma said:


> I am new to this forum. I never knew this site even existed until I started reseaching Hemangiosarcoma last month. My sweet golden retriever Tucker died last Saturday 2-1-2014 to this horrible cancer.
> 
> 2014 did not start out well for DH and I. On 1-2-14, My 12 year old Cocker Spanial has surgery to remove an outside lump near the bottom of his his rear foot. It came back as malignant Nerve Sheath Tumor. Grade one.
> 
> ...


I am so very sorry about your baby boy, Tucker!! My heart goes out to you and your hubby! I am so sorry about your other two dogs, too! Our dogs are our children, too, my hubby and I never had any. We always adopt or get another dog right away, because we cannot stand being with a dog! I WILL PUT Tucker on the 2014 Rainbow Bridge List. We, have lost two or three dogs to hemangiosarcoma!
I added Tucker to the 2014 Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...bow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-3.html#post4125330


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

So sorry for your loss and all that you have gone through this past month. I will never be able to have children either. My dogs have done a wonderful job of filling that void, so their passing hurts so much. I lost my Emma three years ago and my wonderful vet let me lay on the floor next to her for over an hour to say goodbye and then another half hour after she was gone. It's so hard.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh my, I can't believe all of this is happening to your family, all at once. I am so sorry. I am dealing with both CHF and liver cancer in my little Cavalier. I've read so much n here about cancer and Goldens that I watch my two like hawks, waiting for symptoms to appear.

I am sending you many hugs and good thoughts. The next weeks and months will not be easy as you mourn the loss of Tucker. But I hope you can remember the happy times with him more than anything. 

Welcome to GRF, even under such sad circumstances. I hope you will stick around for a while. This is a very supportive community and a good place to grieve.


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

So terribly sorry for your loss of your boy. Try to find some peace knowing what a wonderful life you gave him during his time here. We lost our girl to hemangio in May, 6 weeks before her 8th birthday. It has been a terribly hard 10 months, but it has gotten easier to remember our Liberty with smiles rather than tears as time has gone by. You are in our thoughts.

Lisa & The Boys


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Very sorry for your pain, we know it too well here. Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface (Dec 20, 2009)

My sincere condolences to you and your husband and healing wishes for Brady and Casey.


----------



## goldenpaws828 (Jun 22, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about Tucker passing away, we just lost our 6 1/2 yr old Tanner on 2-3-14, also to a very aggressive cancer. I am not handling this very well, the pain and emptiness are still very fresh and it is hard to get by hour by hour. I know just what you are feeling and am always here if you need someone to talk to.

I just noticed this--Tucker was what we had originally planned on naming Tanner till we met him, Tucker was born on 5-6-05 Tanner was born on 5-6-07, Tucker died on 2-1-14 Tanner died on 2-3-14.

Paula


----------



## Mos20 (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My Nugget was 11 1/2 and I lost her on January 8th. She was my world as well. I believe she had a hemangiosarcoma. She had a seizure In December and tests but everything came back normal. Then on January 8th she was having trouble breathing and I rushed her to the vet. Within minutes they said her heart stopped and there was bleeding in her abdomen. Everything is a reminder of her and she is in my thoughts every second. I have trouble getting the last days events out of my head. I wish I could be more helpful to you, just wanted to share that there are others that know your pain. We are in this together. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of sweet Tucker. It is just shocking to lose your boy so fast. I lost my Buddy 33 months ago, still miss him so much and think of him every day.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of your beloved Tucker. My heart goes out to you and your husband


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy Tucker


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Oh my. I'm so sorry. Are you still here? I hope you're coming back for support. These guys are a God's send. Sending hugs to you and your doggie fam


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

